# Suche Wildstar Closed-Beta Key. Biete Dawngate Closed-Beta Zugang



## Shurchil (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich habe in den Forenregeln nichts übersehen, das mir sowas verbietet.

Denn ich biete meinen Dawngate Closed-Beta Zugang gegen einen Wildstar Closed-Beta Zugang. 

Dawngate ist ein wirklich tolles, mit Liebe gestaltetes Spiel aus dem MOBA-Genre. Leider liegt mir dieses Genre nicht besonders, aber das Spiel selbst hat eine tolle Aufmachung. 

Im Gegenzug suche ich einen Wildstar Closed-Beta Zugang. Dabei ist es egal, ob es ein Key, ein Friends-Key oder ein bereits benutzter Account ist.

Gerne per Mail an shurchil@googlemail.com. Bin darüber eigentlich rund um die Uhr erreichbar.

So far


----------

